# T/C question?



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

When my T/C is on which is most of the time I have found when I try to accelerate, like when pulling out in heavy traffic I have almost been T boned because my pedal suddenly lifts or get hard to push and the engine about dies.

Needless to say I know I have the power to pull out, but T/C is going to get me killed.

Anyone else have this problem or is this a defect in my car?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

*normal*

the tc eliminates wheel spin, kills timing,and drops pedal, the gas pedal is only a switch (no mechanical connection to throttle) a servo is connected to throttle body i suggest just keep the pedal pushed down if your turning
and stabbing the gas it gets worse, dont slam it to the floor you know the car will haze the tires, or turn trac off and youll squeal the tires bad! i just stab and go, but its still a heavy car and wont launch instantaniously, give
yourself some room to zoom!!!!! my 02 ta did the same thing except it had 
stronger tires 275 compared to our weak narrow 245's. get use to it!!


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

Part of my routine when I start my car is to switch the T/C off; I only leave it on when it's raining (when it's very handy to have!). Any reason why you leave your T/C on most of the time? Just curious.....


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

The reason is so you don't have to remember to turn it on everytime you start your car and it gets you killed, like in detroit where the weather SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

*tc*



GeeTeeOh said:


> Part of my routine when I start my car is to switch the T/C off; I only leave it on when it's raining (when it's very handy to have!). Any reason why you leave your T/C on most of the time? Just curious.....


i leave mine on in florida good hot pavement 95% of the time. i feel the need to conserve the tires but then it will only wear the rt rear,believe me my foot is either on or off the gas, i have 10,500 miles the left rear is like new, the fronts are like new,the rt rear is almost to the wear bars, i look at it this way
i haul ace every place i go and only have to buy one tire at 10.500 miles thats
cheaper than 2 tires plus i dont like squealing tires toooo many cops! try it


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I've been wondering about this too. It's only when turning and accelerating at the same time, like pulling onto a main road, into traffic. It's as if the gas pedal kicks back at you. Why does it do that? I understand killing the spark, or applying the brakes, but what's up with the pedal pushing back?


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

ramairws6 said:


> i leave mine on in florida good hot pavement 95% of the time. i feel the need to conserve the tires but then it will only wear the rt rear,believe me my foot is either on or off the gas, i have 10,500 miles the left rear is like new, the fronts are like new,the rt rear is almost to the wear bars, i look at it this way
> i haul ace every place i go and only have to buy one tire at 10.500 miles thats
> cheaper than 2 tires plus i dont like squealing tires toooo many cops! try it


sound like too many peg-leg burns... careful, burning one tire is bad for the diff.

you may want to take the car to the dealer to have them check your rear end out.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Corvette buddy told me the Corvette has traction control and does not act like that. He thinks it may even be a defect.

I don't agree with the keep your foot out of it, because thats not what going on. In any car you will accerate to pull out into traffic and the car doesn't die, why should the GTO's T/C do it? My opinion is it is dangerous!

I don't drive my car like I'm at the NHRA Nationals or the Indy 500!

Mike


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I have gotten quite used to the traction control actually. I didn't like it at first, the way the gas pedal "fights back"... but I have about 1,200 miles on it now, and I have come to understand it isn't fighting back.. it is simply talking to me. 

It says "Hey, in this situation you should be giving me *this much* gas for optimum traction..." So I listen, .. I remember.. and threw a mutual understanding we create a harmonious coexistance full of acceleration and lateral G-force. 

Have patience grasshopper...


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Just say no to traction control. Mine only goes on in the rain. 

Hey ramair, did you ever hear of tire rotation?


----------



## ncgoat (Feb 22, 2005)

I believe this gas pedal kick-back is a "feature" fixed in the 05 model year, haven't tested mine out yet but I'll let you know.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

*Yes Sir*



SFLGOAT said:


> Just say no to traction control. Mine only goes on in the rain.
> 
> Hey ramair, did you ever hear of tire rotation?


repeat why burn down 4 tires slowly? just eat up one the rt rear,the other
3 will keep you out of trouble in the rain, it works for me, the rear gear is "not" a posi its limited slip thusly it does not "lock up",it will spin both
with tc off! hey rotating will burn them down evenly but i like the three
fresh one sacrificial tire,beats buying 2 rears,try it you may like it!
id rather buy one at 145.00 bucks each,"!!!! works for me!
'


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> repeat why burn down 4 tires slowly? just eat up one the rt rear,the other
> 3 will keep you out of trouble in the rain, it works for me, the rear gear is "not" a posi its limited slip thusly it does not "lock up",it will spin both
> with tc off! hey rotating will burn them down evenly but i like the three
> fresh one sacrificial tire,beats buying 2 rears,try it you may like it!
> ...



whatever works for you, However, it does seem like something is not right with your rear end. :cheers


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Your correct in saying that the limited slip doesn't 'LOCK UP' the way a POSI does. However, a limited slip still sends power to both tires, it locks up after one wheel has slipped a 'LIMITED' amount. Next time you do a burnout, look back and you will see that you have left two black strips of rubber. One tire will begin to spin first, then after (I guess one revolution, but not really sure how many) the other will begin to spin also. I think you might be confusing 'limited slip' with 'conventional/unlimited slip'. The latter only sends power to one rear wheel, which unfortunately happens to be the wheel with the least traction.

So, if your tires are inflated correctly, you will wear down both rear tires equally. 

But in any case, I agree with you. I'm not going to rotate my most heavily worn tires to the front so they will be my steering and braking tires. When I get new tires I buy in pairs. Brand new pair goes in the front, old front pair rotated to the back.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

97GTP said:


> sound like too many peg-leg burns... careful, burning one tire is bad for the diff.
> 
> you may want to take the car to the dealer to have them check your rear end out.


Hey, the only thing I want checking out my rear end better be female! 

Oops! I guess you ment the cars rear end. :lol:


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

stucker said:


> Your correct in saying that the limited slip doesn't 'LOCK UP' the way a POSI does. However, a limited slip still sends power to both tires, it locks up after one wheel has slipped a 'LIMITED' amount. Next time you do a burnout, look back and you will see that you have left two black strips of rubber. One tire will begin to spin first, then after (I guess one revolution, but not really sure how many) the other will begin to spin also. I think you might be confusing 'limited slip' with 'conventional/unlimited slip'. The latter only sends power to one rear wheel, which unfortunately happens to be the wheel with the least traction.
> 
> So, if your tires are inflated correctly, you will wear down both rear tires equally.
> 
> But in any case, I agree with you. I'm not going to rotate my most heavily worn tires to the front so they will be my steering and braking tires. When I get new tires I buy in pairs. Brand new pair goes in the front, old front pair rotated to the back.



:confused I always thought limited slip and positraction were the same thing. Positraction sends power to the outer wheel in the same manner doesn't it? I always thought they just changed the name for marketing purposes.

Regarding tire rotation, I think it was car and driver or motor trend where one of the major tire companies did an extensive study that showed conventional wisdom that meatier tires up front was the wrong way to go. Check the archives on either magazine. It was very informative and not something made to sell tires :cheers


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

gtoavette said:


> When my T/C is on which is most of the time I have found when I try to accelerate, like when pulling out in heavy traffic I have almost been T boned because my pedal suddenly lifts or get hard to push and the engine about dies.
> 
> Needless to say I know I have the power to pull out, but T/C is going to get me killed.
> 
> ...


This is normal when T/C is on. I had a Sunfire GT and a Trans Am and both cars did the same thing with T/C on. I always drive with T/C off unless it is snowing.

Chris


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

The traction control is doing what it is designed to do when the throttle "kicks back". The reason it does this is "tactile" feedback to the driver that traction is marginal and they should back off the throttle. As others have pointed out you may overcome the throttle "feel" with more pressure or you can turn off TRACTION. ( that IS why the T/C button is there.) If there were no throttle response back to the driver, most people would stay in the throttle longer. This would result in more "INTERVENTION" by the engine management. If the driver does not "know" traction is enabled and stays in the intervention mode long enough, it is a bad thing for catalytic converters. That is point one, point two if the driver does not know traction "kicked in" he may not drive propely for "slippery" conditions. ( It lets the driver know traction is marginal...can you say liability???) 

Lastly, the 2004 GTO's have a cable driven throttle linkage, the "problem" is not fixed on the 2005, it is merely the fact that 2005 have "drive-by-wire".
Therefore the throttle on the 2005 can be reduced without input from the driver !!!! They get a light on the dash to let them know traction is enabled.

It's not a system fault to "feel" traction. It's one way to get the driver to back out of the throttle so the system is not working too long.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

SLFGOAT, you are correct. POSI and limited slip are the same thing. I was thinking of a locking differential like the kind 4x4's use. I appologize for the inaccuracy.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

NO PROBLEM :cheers


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

i've encountered the t/c in my 05. it's weird, feels like there's a problem with the engine, like you're running out of gas. i've had it kick in when accelerating from a dead stop a couple times, and while turning at a red light. i'm sure that's because it's when it's easiest to spin the tires. i just curse at myself for forgetting to disable the t/c when i started the car. i would prefer the default for the car to be with t/c off - the way i've gotten used to driving over the years in snow and rain doesn't really work with t/c - i'm used to just sliding through the turns, and t/c messes me up. abs, on the other hand, is the greatest thing since sliced bread, in my opinion.


----------



## brushbandit (Feb 21, 2005)

I love it when things work exactly as designed and people think it's a vehicle defect because it's something new to them. The traction control probably is saving the guys life. Without it the wheels would just spin and leave him in the spot longer to get nailed by traffic.


----------

